# BootManager not booting?



## ThatAndroidShow (Oct 10, 2011)

I attempted to boot BAMF SoaB v1.0.3 on my Thunderbolt, and the notification says that it issue successfully installed, but when I try to boot, it says no ROM installed in ROM 1 slot. Any guess to what's up?:_con:


----------



## elmer1500 (Oct 7, 2011)

Try uninstalling the app. And reinstall. I had this problem before when I updated the application. Then try reinstalling the rom into a slot. Also make sure you have an Internet connection when installing as I hear Bootmanager now pulls files it needs to install.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## ThatAndroidShow (Oct 10, 2011)

Thanks ima try tht


----------

